# What type of snail is this bad boy



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

Just back from my lfs..

got some snails off the guy for my npt, they kind of look like mts to me but they are huge.. gave me 6 of them and charged me a dollar,last time i got some snails off him for free but whatever,i was happy..

check out these bad boys,they are pretty big.anyone know what they are,are they mts or some other snail type?? hopefully i can get them breeding before i feed the big ones to my assassin snails


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Pretty sure those are MTS. I have some really old ones in my goldfish tank that are larger than that. They'll breed up a nice population pretty soon.

Also you don't want to kill the largest and oldest snails as they will produce the most offspring (really this is true with any invert or fish). Killing off the oldest is the best way to reduce the population. MTS do no harm to plants, so just take the babies for your assassin snails.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Yeah I'm about 99% sure that's a MTS, as sulawesi snails have ridges on their shells and assassin's are black and yellow.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

a very large MTS. I have a few that size. And they do reproduce like mad.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

sweet,i was thinking its an mts,they look like the ones i allready had in my tank.. but the guy in the store said he thought they were sulawesi


anyone know why his shell is turning white,is that a calcium thing or is it just age or soemthing to do with the water he was in?


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

It's a water hardness issue. That happens in three of my four tanks. The fourth tank I add minerals to for the goldfish and it in turn helps the snails. The only reason you'd need to worry is if your water is very soft.


----------

